# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Масштабные модели СССР в масштабе 1:43

## ko$mich

Продам ряд моделей:
Москвич-426 универсал

----------


## ko$mich

Москвич-426 универсал

----------


## ko$mich

RAF-2203

----------


## ko$mich

RAF-2203

----------


## ko$mich

RAF-2203 инкассатор

----------


## ko$mich

Москвич 410 конверсия на базе москвича 403

----------


## ko$mich

ещё фото

----------


## ko$mich

Москвич 423 конверсия на базе москвича 403

----------


## ko$mich

ещё фото

----------


## ko$mich

ГАЗ 24-02 универсал

----------


## ko$mich

ещё фото

----------


## ko$mich

Руссобалт С24-40

----------


## ko$mich

Москвич-433 4-х фарный

----------


## ko$mich

ещё фото

----------


## ko$mich

УАЗ-469 конверсия ВАИ

----------


## ko$mich

ещё фото

----------


## ko$mich

ГАЗ-ААА

----------


## ko$mich

ещё фото

----------


## ko$mich

ГАЗ-АА

----------


## ko$mich

Спрашиваем задаём вопросы...

----------


## mosquito80

цены огласите!

----------


## МОПС

инопланетянин !!!!!!!!
шо за тупизм ?? цену напиши !

----------


## ko$mich

Инопланетянин на связи......!!! Просьба базар в теме не устраивать мне хватает замечаний от администратора!
Что касается вопросов на тему покупки и цен просьба в Л.С.

----------


## tarazini

а на всеобщее обозрение?
в ЭТОЙ ветке как-то естественно бы смотрелись...

----------


## Dubfire

цену огласите, правила прочтите!!!

----------


## МОПС

> Инопланетянин на связи......!!! Просьба базар в теме не устраивать мне хватает замечаний от администратора!
> Что касается вопросов на тему покупки и цен просьба в Л.С.


 кури мат. часть ! цену в студию !!! будет цена - не будет базара. ты сам проигнорил правила - не поставил цену , вот тебе и срач и кошмары админа.

----------


## ko$mich

Москвич-426 универсал 110
Москвич-426 универсал 110
RAF-2203 110
RAF-2203 130
RAF-2203 инкассатор 150
Москвич 410 конверсия на базе москвича 403 110
Москвич 423 конверсия на базе москвича 403 220
ГАЗ 24-02 универсал 150
Руссобалт С24-40 140
Москвич-433 4-х фарный 140
УАЗ-469 конверсия ВАИ 160
ГАЗ-ААА 150
ГАЗ-АА 150

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.12.2012 в 16:04 ----------

Проданы такие модели:
Москвич-426 универсал (серый);
УАЗ-469 ВАИ;
ГАЗ-ААА.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  15.12.2012 в 14:12 ----------

Проданы следующие модели:
Москвич-426 универсал (синий)
RAF-2203 (серый)
RAF-2203 инкассатор 
Руссобалт С24-40
Москвич-433 4-х фарный

----------


## baltic

Цена на:
ГАЗ 24-02 универсал

----------


## МОПС

> Цена на:
> ГАЗ 24-02 универсал


 вы бы читали все что надо читать! а то увидел волгу и  . . . .
ГАЗ 24-02 универсал 150

----------


## ko$mich

Переоценка на такие модели:

RAF-2203 - 100 грн.
ГАЗ 24-02 универсал - 110 грн.
ГАЗ-АА - 110 грн.

----------


## dimmis

так, а где цены!!!!

----------


## ko$mich

> так, а где цены!!!!


 Цены в предыдущем сообщений #30, и в сообщение #27 цены в конце каждой позиций относительно последовательности фотографий указаны в грн.

----------


## ko$mich

Проданы модели:

Москвич 410 конверсия на базе москвича 403
Москвич 423 конверсия на базе москвича 403
ГАЗ 24-02 универсал
ГАЗ-АА

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.03.2013 в 15:56 ----------

Остался:

RAF-2203 - 100 грн. Готов уступить РАФ... За - 80грн.

----------


## Старенький Котик

Москвич 423 ГАЗ-ААА цена?

----------


## ko$mich

Продам ВАЗ-2107 (семёрку) "жигули" - 150 грн.

----------


## Valeron88

Что осталось, цена, где проживает

----------

